

Kodesk Is Like An Airbnb For Office Space - emmanuelory
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/02/kodesk-is-like-an-airbnb-for-office-space/

======
far33d
If your company is ever used as the subject of the "X for Y" analogy, that's
success. AirBnB used to be the eBay for vacation rental.. Now other companies
are the airbnb of things.

------
ANH
Not sure about the implementation, but I like the idea. I'm working at a cafe
right now with a good internet connection because my home connection has been
down for the past two days -- go Verizon! If there were easily identifiable
office space for daily rental, I'd probably have taken advantage.

~~~
Murkin
That would of been a great idea, alas this is not what they are doing now.

They are connecting people who HAVE space with people who.. HAVE space. (just
in different locations).

~~~
mgl
+1

------
Bostwick
As it stands, I'm not sure this service is useful. I wanted to check out the
space available in Boston, but according to their FAQ:

 _For now, the only way to receive time credit in order to book desks in the
Kodesk network is by sharing your own unoccupied office space. If you don't
have any office space, or are not in a position to share any desk, you won't
be able to use Kodesk for now. That is because, in the first phase of the
Kodesk revolution, we want to encourage companies to share their unused desks
and feel all the power of having their employees working from anywhere, and
even more important, the power of welcoming new ideas, talents and
opportunities into their walls._

If you need to offer space in order to use space, I don't understand who will
use the site or power the "Kodesk revolution." If I were an employer with an
office, I wouldn't care about "all the power of having their employees working
from anywhere."

I think they're missing the point of AirBnB: you need to connect people who
_need_ space with those who _have_ space. By limiting themselves to only one
half of that equation, I don't know how they will expand.

~~~
jim_h
"It’s very simple: for every hour of desk space shared by a company, they get
one hour of time credit for any of their employees to use in any other Kodesk
space."

Basically, you'd need to have office/desk space first, and the employers and
other employees have to be comfortable with the idea of new people popping
into their office space.

If I had a company, I'd just pay money for my employee to get desk space
somewhere or work at the hotel or at the clients. It seems like a distraction
to work at another company's office.

------
swalberg
This seems a lot like <http://loosecubes.com/> that was posted earlier this
year.

------
Animus7
What this needs is a clearer social/collaboration angle. This is blind
speculation, but I feel like the *book and the internet have killed much of
the reason for a traditional "desk" (paper, phone, and paraphernalia).

I don't need another transient place to put my laptop, and I imagine any
serious business person/company has their workspace long figured out. What I
could use, though, is a nice infrastructure for fluidly moving around and
meeting people in an environment conducive to work.

------
braindead_in
The don't sign up part is cheeky. Demanding visitors that they tell why they
wont sign up is a bit too heavy handed, no?

~~~
Maro
I like it. It actually got me thinking, staring at their page, "Why don't I
sign up, we have free office space in our office." But they need an option "I
don't feel like thinking about this right now."

~~~
vetleen
Exactly, maybe they should let people who complete the "Why I don't want to
sign up form" look at the site without signing up?

------
ry0ohki
This is a really great idea! I could definitely see myself using this when
traveling as hotels are not always the best place to work from. Great for
startups too that only need office space occasionally.

------
d0m
I'm lost; is there a way to see available spaces?! It seems that the only
signup is to offer desk spaces..?

------
startupcto
How big is the market size? Entrepreneurs need to evaluate this before jumping
into the water.

